# Control de alta potencia con pwm usando lm555 y mosfet



## d12 (Mar 11, 2008)

hola, hare un control de alta potencia para un motor dc de 175w, 120v y 2,8A, con pwm usando lm555 para el control de potencia (pwm) y mosfet como dispositivo conmutador, si alguien me puede ayudar con información sobre alguno de estos temas, se lo agradecere, ademas, al final, publicare el diseño resultante

si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia sobre el cambio de algun dispositivo en pos de hacer mas sencillo el diseño, sera bienvenida.

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2008)

Aqui tienes opciones que deveras adaptar a tus requerimientos, el principio de ambas es el mismo, difieren en la frecuencia de operacion

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/


----------



## d12 (Mar 12, 2008)

gracias por esos diseños, opte por el mas sencillo (el factor tiempo era crucial), asi quedo, espero que les sirva


----------



## h.s.Alfonso (Oct 30, 2008)

que frecuencia alcanzas con el 555?


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Nov 1, 2008)

El más sencillo es con un puente rectificador controlado de onda completa, tomando directamente desde la red, y se acopla con el PWM

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2008)

h.s.Alfonso dijo:
			
		

> que frecuencia alcanzas con el 555?


El problema de la frecuencia NO es el 555 sino la carga capacitiva que produce la "Gate" del MOSFET (Trabajando en frecuencias altas).
El esquema superior te funcionara bien hasta unos 27 KHz, el otro hasta unos 130 KHz.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Espero que los 120 volts que menciones no los estés considerando como los 120 volts que existen en una línea eléctrica casera. Si este es el caso, recuerda que el voltaje pico es 180 volts.

En cualquier caso, existen elementos y técnicas para aislar galvánicamente el circuito de control del elemento de potencia. Opticos, magnéticos, etc.

Como ya he mencionado en otros posts, sugiero que veas la página de Microchip en lo referente a ELECTRIC RANGE en la sección de electrodomésticos. A continuación está el link (ww1 es correcto).

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00958A.pdf

Aunque lo indican para control de calefactores, con el snubber y consideraciones del triac apropiadas se puede utilizar para el control de motores. Yo utilizo un TRIAC alimentando un puente rectificador y éste al motor CD.

Un tip es utilizar triacs de por lo menos 4 veces más capacidad que la que estimas en la carga. Si el motor que indicas es de 2.8 Amps utiliza un TRIAC o SCR de mínimo 12 AMPS y si vas a trabajar a 120 volts pico utiliza por lo menos un componente que tolere 600 volts.

Suerte y cuidado.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 8, 2009)

Olvide mencionar que utilizo un MOC3011 para aislar el circuito de control del elemento de potencia. En el lado de potencia utilizo un snubber entre el TRIAC y el MOC de acuerdo a la hoja de especificaciones del MOC.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

Del lado que tu dices *potencia ¿ Que hay 110VCA ?*

*Observaciones:* 
Si es corriente continua el triac del MOC3011 se dispara pero no volverá a abrirse hasta que desaparezca la tensión (Funcionamiento básico del triac)

Si es corriente alterna el triac NO responde al manejo PWM porque se enciende al recibir el pulso pero se apaga cuando la tensión pasa por 0V (Funcionamiento básico del triac)

Los únicos elementos que te permiten manejar potencia por PWM sería un opto-aislador con salida a transistor + un MOSFET de alta tensión o un IGBT también de alta tensión

Eventualmente se podría hacer un PWM con un par de SCR (Back-to-back) pero habría que agregar el sistema de corte forzado, cuyo manejo se hace mediante una forma *bastante compleja*.


----------



## jaftsu (Feb 13, 2010)

A todos los que postearon sus diagramas estan muy buenos y gracias por compartirlos,esta bueno esto del control con pwm yo necesito hacer lo mismo controlar un motor de 15 ampers a 80 vcd el unico problema que me encontre es que solo necesito que se haga una rampa al encendido del motor que valla incrementando de 0% a 100% en unos 3 o 4 segundos en lugar de este pot de control que lleva el 555 me imagino en este momento(mas bien sueño casi me estoy durmiendo) un operacional que me de la rampa para el 555.Lo simulare primero y luego les digo como voy, me surge una duda es posible sustituir el pot por la rampa del operacional?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2010)

jaftsu dijo:


> ......me surge una duda es posible sustituir el pot por la rampa del operacional?


Sip, puedes emplear un electrolítico cargado a través de una fuente de corriente constante.
Pero esto es válido solo para algunos de los esquemas del post.


----------



## jaftsu (Feb 15, 2010)

Gracias fogonazo estoy empezando a hacer el diagrama para simularlo, te comentare el resultado.

Fogonazo, mira aqui tengo ya el diagrama simulado, me da la rampa con el electrolitico, pero la frecuencia es baja del 555, como podria hacerle para no perder esa rampa y modificar mi frecuencia si es que es posible? la otra es aislar mi control de la potencia posteriormente lo hare, no se que sea mejor usar, si hacer con mosfets en paralelo, o utilizar un igbt, mi motor a controlar un consumo  40 amps a 80 vcd aproximadamente,cual tu me aconsejas por eficiencia y y durabilidad?
un cordial saludo y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2010)

Por eso te comente:



Fogonazo dijo:


> ...Pero esto es válido solo para algunos de los esquemas del post.



Debes hacer lo siguiente:
1) Generas una señal triangular con un par de operacionales y de la frecuencia que deseas.
2) Esa señal triangular la aplicas a una rama de un comparador.
3) Sobre la otra rama del comparador aplicas la tensión "Rampa"
4) La salida del comparador es tu señal PWM

Otra posibilidad sería aplicar la tensión de "Rampa" a la pata 5 del 555, pero no creo que de suficiente control.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 16, 2010)

d12 dijo:


> gracias por esos diseños, opte por el mas sencillo (el factor tiempo era crucial), asi quedo, espero que les sirva


 
hola, alguien puede recopiar este esquema en un archivo mas comun ??
por favor.
algun mderador 
para verlo.

por otro lado, yo nunca use los mosfet pero si los cis ir21xx que son para manejar puentes de mosfets.en verdad les di otras aplicaciones pero tuve que conocerlos.

estos ir21xx son casi como un 555 pero ademas manejan unos retardos muy amigables a la hora de evitar que lso mosfets se quemen por que alguno se adelanto en la fila al avanzar .
por eso queria ver ese circuito , que al parecer les funciona y si en la practica no son necesarios esos retardos , por que si los implementaron con mas 555 ........ya es muchos cis para algo que ya existe.

bueno, un sasludo y gracias a quien pueda colgarlo.


----------



## ivankira (Abr 16, 2010)

hola 

fernadob viendo tu comentario, vi que comentas que ya has usado el ir21xx, ahorita estoy manejando uno de ellos es el ir2109 y marca ala salida los mosfet pero no se calcular la capacitancia de la carga. 

me gustaria algun comentario

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2010)

disculpa pero no los aplique para el uso estandard.

lso use como simples timers y aproveche el Dz que tienen incluido para estabilizar una fuente a capacitor.

saludos


----------



## alejony (May 10, 2010)

Hola a todos me gustaria que me ayudaran a resolber este problemita:
hice un PWM con un 555 y un mosfet irfz44n el cual funciono bien mientras lo prove con una lampara de 12V de las que se usan en las luces de STOP de los carros pero este circuito lo requiero para un generador de hidrogeno quetambien fabrique la verdad no se en este caso que tipo de carga seria si inducticva capacitiba o resistiva, el generador es una celda seca que al maximo consume unos 23A lo cual me parece demasiado para el carro pues creo que podria descargar la Bateria por esto utilice el PWM, este funciona muy bien por unos minutos puedo variar la corriente de consumo de 0 A 24A pero al cabo de unos 5 min el mosfet se comienza a caletar obio que le puse un disipador y hasta un cooler como los de los PC luego al rato el mosfet se pone en corto y se quema no se que pasara les dejo los esqumas que utilice para este proyecto y les agradeceria mucho cualquier ayudita


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola!! Alejony... no puedo ayudarte , pero tambien estoy en el tema del generador de hidrogeno, ya construi uno y me hace falta un PWM. Me podrias mandar el diagrama y los componentes del que armaste?, Ya pudiste solucionar el problema del mosfet ?.... Te agradecere cualquier aporte que me puedas hacer y tambien podria pasarte datos de la celda que contrui ...
Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 20, 2010)

Para altas potencias te recomiendo que visites la pagina de RS y en su buscador pongas "mosfet", te saldran miles, luego en esa misma pagina tienes la obcion de ordenar la busqueda por distintos parametros. Tienes que empezar a ordenarlos por su resistencia minima. Te daras cuenta que transistores mas pequeños te pueden entregar potencias superiores a otros te mayor tamaño.

Cuanto menor sea su resistencia interna, menor sera la potencia que este tiene que disipar.


----------



## Donpilin (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola!...Pepechip, no se si me respondiste a mi o a Alejony.... no conozco la pagina de RS, pero igualmente necesitaria ayuda para armar un PWM para un generador de hidrogeno, si sabes del tema y me podes dar una mano, desde ya estare muy agradecido....  Saludos.


----------



## alejony (Jun 21, 2010)

Para Todos el PWM que realice es muy sencillo se basa en el 555 el cual genera un tren de pulsos y esto se aprovecha para ampliar o disminuir el ancho de los mismos y de esta forma se aumenta o dsiminulle la intencidad de la carga esye es el circuito que utilice espero les sirva esta en el foro  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/diseno-biorreactor-31141/ saludos a todos

Obiamente al final del circuito se utiliza un MOSFET yo use el irfz44n que puede manejar hasta 50 Amp y 55 V es muy barato pero ojo le debes poner un buen disipador pues este era mi problema y por esto se me quemaba el mosfet asi que use un cooler de una PC, aquí te dejo otro planito del pwm en otra configuración pero yo utilice el que te dije antes con el mosfet al final suerte con esto y espero me cuentes como vas con el generador de hho


----------



## taylor (Jun 21, 2010)

Que tal alejony, te comento que yo tuve el mismo problema que tu cuando estaba haciendo el control de velocidad de un motor de dc de alta potencia, igual se me calentaba el mosfet y se quemaba. Como los mosfets pueden colocarse sin ningún problema en paralelo, yo puse 3 mosfets en paralelo con la misma señal de disparo, de esta manera la corriente se reparte entre los 3 mosfets y no se te van a quemar.
Haz eso y seguro se te arregla el problema.


----------



## alejony (Jun 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta te cuento que solucione el problema hace ratico lo que sucede es que no estaba disipando bien el calor por lo que le instale un cooler de una PC al mosfet con ventilador es decir con un FAN COOLER de una PC vieja y me esta funcionando de maravilla el mosfet que he usado es el irfz44n que alcanza hasta 49 AMP y la celda consume maximo unos 20 AMP 

Exitos para todos y saludos desde Medellin Colombia


----------



## yudy carola (Ago 20, 2010)

Chicos que buena esta informacion para un trabajo que tengo con unos compaÑeros de la u, en manizales - colombia... Gracias. Yudy carola


----------



## ivankira (Ago 23, 2010)

pos ami tambien me sirvio mucho la informacion de como disipar el calor.

gracias

saludos


----------



## xmicro (Nov 10, 2010)

alejony dijo:


> Para Todos el PWM que realice es muy sencillo se basa en el 555 el cual genera un tren de pulsos y esto se aprovecha para ampliar o disminuir el ancho de los mismos y de esta forma se aumenta o dsiminulle la intencidad de la carga esye es el circuito que utilice espero les sirva esta en el foro  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/diseno-biorreactor-31141/ saludos a todos
> 
> Obiamente al final del circuito se utiliza un MOSFET yo use el irfz44n que puede manejar hasta 50 Amp y 55 V es muy barato pero ojo le debes poner un buen disipador pues este era mi problema y por esto se me quemaba el mosfet asi que use un cooler de una PC, aquí te dejo otro planito del pwm en otra configuración pero yo utilice el que te dije antes con el mosfet al final suerte con esto y espero me cuentes como vas con el generador de hho



Hola alejony, con el esquema que hiciste, que ocurre si le pones 24v? Supongo que se quema el NE555. Algún otro componente? imagino que el MOSFET no se quema pues soporta mas de 48 vcc.

Se puede construir un pwm con un NE555 pero que trabaje con 24 o 48VCC? 

Soy principiante en esto de la electrónica, así que disculpas si estas preguntas resultan muy "obvias" para ti, yo estoy en pañales en esto.


----------



## Jadacuor (Nov 10, 2010)

el que esta en esta pagina te sirve, lo unico que debes hacer es conectar los pines 4 y 8 del 555 y la resistencia R1 a la salida de un 7812 (regulador de voltaje), de esta forma el 555 trabaja a 12V sin problemas y su salida activa un mosfet que tranquilamente trabaja con 24V o 48V. el mosfet lo seleccionas dependiendo de la corriente que necesite el motor.

saludos


----------



## alejony (Nov 12, 2010)

Si señor pasa la alimentacion de 555 primero por el regulador lm 7812 y ya esta lo puedes ver con ese nombre en google te sale el datasheet un saludo a todos


----------

